# Jackson



## fringe_dweller (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone make it there this weekend and care to provide a highly detailed report?

Respectfully,


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2003)

Is this Jackson, WY?


----------



## fringe_dweller (Mar 11, 2003)

No idea.... possibly the only disadvantage of being australian is that I don't know US geography... GM West's conference/seminar.

Plagiarising straight from Master Ray Terry here...

"Just a very short write-up of the recent 18th International Hapkido and KMA Seminar held over the weekend in Jackson, MS, hosted by Gm JR West and the various mutants that for whatever reason frequent West's Hapkido Academy.

The event began Friday afternoon with the kick-punch guyz doing their normal pre-event workout.  These folks just can't seem to get enough, so they start early to make sure they receive just the correct amount of weekend punishment.

Segments over the weekend covered Striking Techniques (Master Mac), Grabbing Your Behind (Master Instructor Propst), ohh wait, I think that was really supposed to be Grabs from Behind...   The Pen as a Weapon (Master Geoff "Call me Jay Leno" Booth), Palm Striking (Gm Timmerman), Advanced Wrist Techniques (Gm West), Ground Techniques (Master Lyons), Closing Distance/Attacking (Master Instructor Dr. Tavassoli), Kicking for Self-Defense (Gm Hodder), Cane Techniques (Master Hilland), Choke Defense(Master Instructor Borucki), Pressure Points (Wayne "Mean Old Man" Watkins), Speed Takedowns (Master Instructor "and Martial Arts Novice" Mangum) [youhad to be there], Military Techniques (Gm West), Carry Techniques (Gm West), Kick Defense and Gm West's Black Belt HKD class.  I also did some knife stuff.  If I left someone out, sorry, not intentional.  Just too few brain cells firing this morning...

Great to see some old (and I do mean old) friends again and make some new ones (e.g. the "LA Boyz", Chris, Vic, etc, etc, [see aforementioned brain cell thing again])."

Respectfully,


----------



## aricept (Mar 11, 2003)

It was a blast.  Master Terry pretty much summed it up, but I'll just try to give an overview of how it all ran.

Each day was divided up into hour long sessions, with 15 minute breaks between each session.  During each session there were usually 3 different seminars running that you could choose from.  Most seminars, save those offered by Master West, were offered twice, so you could take almost everything.

There were about 270 participants, I'm told.  Dr. He-young Kimm showed up on Saturday and gave a few words.  It was a fabulous experience overall.  Got to meet a lot of great martial artists


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fringe_dweller _
> *Anyone make it there this weekend...  *



Big thumbs up for this one!  It was a great time and I picked up so much.  Also, meeting many people that were just names before made for an experience. 

Hey Nathan!    Please tell Charles and "your ladies" I said "hi."  Charles' fiance threw me around pretty good.  I hope he doesn't tick her off!     It was good to meet you guys and I'll see you next year.

Take care.


----------

